# Halman 27 or Nordica 30?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

I'm purchasing one of two boats and would like some advice on the pros and cons of each. The Halman is a fin keel with a skeg rudder and the Nordica is a full keel. I would like to know which is more seaworthy in large bodies of water and any tips on how the two boats handle. I would assume the Halman would be considerably faster, is that true?

Thanks for your help

Drew


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Halman's probably as fast as the Nordica, since they have about the same LWL, and the Halman's lighter, but the Nordica is probably the more seaworthy of the two.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

I like a full keel but I am Wimpy the sailor girl ( so why is it always raining and 30 knots plus when I go out?!?!)and feeling secure in weather is important to me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So from what i'm gathering the Halman isn't as seaworthy, and there is no difference in the speed of the two boats? Is the Halman seaworthy enough to make it from Fort Lauderdale to the Bahamas? That's the trip I will make most often.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

How good are your sailing skills? A bad ass sailor can take anything, anywhere. Mere mortals, such as myself look for a quality boat with features to lessen the -at times really steep- learning curve of sailing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

With a good weather window, either of them would be able to make that trip... The Nordica is the more seaworthy of the two IMHO.

But, as Mimsy said, a lot of it depends on how skilled the captain and crew are.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pack a lot of food and water  ...although the Halman might have a 1/2 knot edge neither of those boats are anywhere near what would be considered quick. (...but they are both pretty safe bets as far as seaworthiness goes - I'd probably take the Nordica over the Halman).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My only issue now is the considerable price difference. For the Nordica they are asking $23,000 Canadian and for the Halman they are only asking $17,000 Canadian. The Halman is in better condition but I agree I would rather have the Nordica. It's a tough decision.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about a Catalina 30? How does that compare? I've also found one of those in my price range.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Catalina 30 is a lot beamier than either of the others, and as such will provide a lot more room below. It is also probably faster than the others. However, it is probably the least seaworthy of the three boats.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

That might seem like a lot of difference in price, but what you have to ask yourself is whether or not you would want to pay a little bit more for a lot more boat. 3 additional feet is a big difference...


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

*Nordica tug*

I don't know much about these boats but thought you might enjoy this Nordica my buddy is turning into a tug boat.


----------

